# Wedding on Prince Edward Island



## 22go (Sep 5, 2021)

We will be flying from LGA or EWR to PEI in early October.  The flights on KAYAK are going up each day and the advice is buy.
Is there any possibility those flights on Canada Air may go down?  They are presently about $100 more per person from when we first looked. YIKES! Thanks for your help.


----------



## mcsteve (Sep 5, 2021)

Air Canada flight costs typically continue to increase as you get closer to your departure date. Their cheapest flight costs are usually found 60-90 days out.  Once in a while they will promo a great deal on a 1 way flight but the return flights get no discounts and spike to overall costs.

I would recommend booking into a refundable flight now and if for some reason the prices do drop, then you can make the change.  Have you checked flights with Delta? They partner with the Canadian airline WestJet so there may be a codeshare flight available. It wouldn’t be a direct flight, probably connecting in YYZ but worth a look.


----------

